# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Montego Bay 2/13/16 to 2/17/16

## BaileysMom

Our first visit to Jamaica, we stayed in Negril for a week and then switched over to Montego Bay for 4 nights at Polkerris Bed and Breakfast.  I loved that place, it's up on the hill above Pelican Restaurant- very relaxing, beautiful views, delicious breakfasts and just a short walk down the hill to the Hip Strip and Doctor's Cave Beach.

----------


## BaileysMom



----------


## BaileysMom



----------


## JitterBug

i've spent a night here and there and never in mo bay . . .  never want  more . . . your pics look great!

----------


## BaileysMom

Thanks, JitterBug-  It was our first trip to Jamaica, so thought we'd split the time between Negril and MoBay.  Both my husband and I really prefer Negril over MoBay, but I wouldn't mind spending a night or two there as a stopover on the way to/from Negril in the future. There are a few places I wanted to check out that we didn't get a chance this trip-  mainly a visit to Scotchies.

----------


## Vince

Very nice again! lol

----------


## jamy208

Thanks for the report. I'll be staying at the Polkerris for 5 nights at the end of May. I'm looking forward to it.

----------

